# Robertsdail gun show this weekend



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

GUN SHOW THIS WEEKEND NOT TOO FAR:whistling:

it seems to be an OK show just cant buy handguns living in FL without using an ffl


*c&p email*

Collectors and Shooters Club, LLC proudly present the 

ROBERTSDALE GUN SHOW 

BALDWIN CO. FAIRGROUNDS 

19477 Fairgrounds Rd. (10min. south of I-10 on US Hwy 59) 

Robertsdale, AL 

JULY 30-31, 2011 

SATURDAY JULY 30, 2011 9am-5pm 

SUNDAY JULY 31, 2011 10am-4pm 



Thank you for your support and I look forward to seeing you at the gun show. 

Ryan Wells


----------



## ted-hurst (Oct 4, 2007)

Where in Robertsdale?

Thanks
Ted


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

coliseum, 
going north on 59 it is before the sonic on left (don't know the cross road) take a rt go almost to the end of the road cant miss it,


*c&p email*

Collectors and Shooters Club, LLC proudly present the 

ROBERTSDALE GUN SHOW 

BALDWIN CO. FAIRGROUNDS 

19477 Fairgrounds Rd. (10min. south of I-10 on US Hwy 59) 

Robertsdale, AL 

JULY 30-31, 2011 

SATURDAY JULY 30, 2011 9am-5pm 

SUNDAY JULY 31, 2011 10am-4pm 



Thank you for your support and I look forward to seeing you at the gun show. 

Ryan Wells


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*Out Back*

Robertsdale...then...south on 59...then...take a left at the giant water tower(which will be on the left)...then...on the left down about 1/2 mile.

It is always a different show. No Jay's so lots of different vendors. Usually lots of reloading,blades of all kinds,gun support equipment,etc.

It has always been an interesting show for me and I have picked some good deals. I will definately be there one of the two days. --- SAWMAN


----------



## Slot Pursuit (Oct 22, 2007)

Thanks for the imfo Lee


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

i try to keep most local shows on the calender on my phone, also those little BS papers they hand out to win something will also have a place on them for your email address so they can let you know when the next show is upon us :yes:


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

chevelle427 said:


> GUN SHOW THIS WEEKEND NOT TOO FAR:whistling:
> 
> it seems to be an OK show just cant buy handguns living in FL without using an ffl
> 
> Ryan Wells


This is not totally correct. The below is an abstract of the Ala. laws concerning firearms sales to non-residents.

Not getting into ALL the legalities, but I did not find what it states about handguns. But Rifles and Shotguns are okay. 


Section 13A-11-58
Sale of firearms or ammunition to residents of other states; purchase in other states.
(a) Any resident of Alabama authorized to sell and deliver rifles, shotguns, and ammunition may sell and deliver them to a resident of any state where the sale of the firearms and ammunition is legal. Any purchaser of the firearm or ammunition may take or send it out of the state or have it delivered to his or her place of residence.

(b) Any resident of Alabama who legally purchases rifles, shotguns, and ammunition in any state where the purchase is legal may take delivery of the weapons either in the state where they were purchased or in Alabama.


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

Not to say anything against you chevelle427, as you are on about the handguns as I have found thus far. But the post just seemed like it would be a waste of someone's time to go if any non-resident bought a gun there. because they would have to pay more having it shipped back to Fl thru a ffl dealer. 
I'm going to dig a little more though, because I've a friend that sells in N. Ala, who says he can sell/deliver a handgun to me, a non-resident, and it's legal w/o going thru a ffl dealer.


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

HAND GUS ONLY



i have had all dealers tell me at any ala show the hand gun has to be sent to a fl ffl, even at styx river all hand guns i buy there he ships to buck and bass for the ffl paperwork long guns i walk out the door, does not matter if you have a ccw permit or not.

this may be wrong but so far i have found NO dealer that would sell me a gun so with that in mind even a non dealer sale is illegal

i have called atf about the Mississippi show and was told i could not buy any gun without a ffl because Mississippi was not a touching state to Florida

granted some of them do not know there azz from a hole in the ground but ill play it on the side of caution


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

THE LAWS ARE WRITTEN TO ENTRAP THE HONEST PERSON

the up side to buying at styx is no tax because it is sent to fl so the tax fl charges almost washes out the ffl fee on upper end guns.


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

Exactly, that's why I don't wanna interpret that Al. statue. As it specifically states rifles and shotguns.....But then again, Al is backward anyway......
But I'll touch base with my friend and see if he has the Al. statue on the handgun sale to non-resident. Like I said, he claims it's okay. ???? Not going to jail w/o positive proof though......


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

The only thing I can find is Al. does not use the word pistol/handgun in it's definition of private sale. Just rifle and shotgun....
BUT, the Federal statue says you can not do ftf sale of a pistol to a non-resident of that state (whatever state your in).


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

The AL statutes are written that way to comply with the federal GCA68. It's perfectly legal per the ATF to buy a rifle or shotgun in another state as long as it goes through an FFL. The FFL can be in the state where it was purchased.

The requirement that a Florida resident can only buy from a neighboring state that touches Florida has been abolished per SB234. At the time the, "touching" requirement was written in FL to comply with the GCA68, but the FOPA act ended that requirement at the federal level in 1986. It just took 25 years to finally update FL statutes.

I would probably pass on this gun show since going out of state kinda quashes private sales and that's usually the best part of gun shows. I prefer to keep everything in state with private sales. Per federal law you can even buy a firearm in a private sale from someone in say Miami and have them mail it to you in Pensacola.


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*Exactly !!*

Lee you are absolutely correct. Different people can "read into it" whatever they want to.

Plain and simple,being one of the "good guys"---->
1.you can walk out of the show with a rifle,shotgun,or ML
2.the dealer at the show will have to ship any pistol or revo to a licensed FFL in Florida. This,to be picked up by you with the proper credentials and paying the appropriate fees.

Bottom line is....no gun dealer(FFL) will sell you(a Fla resident)a pistol or revo and allow you to walk out the show with it. --- SAWMAN


----------



## midlif1 (May 7, 2011)

SAWMAN said:


> Lee you are absolutely correct. Different people can "read into it" whatever they want to.
> 
> Plain and simple,being one of the "good guys"---->
> 1.you can walk out of the show with a rifle,shotgun,or ML
> ...


My pistol purchase at Stix River was picked up at Buck and Bass. The tax savings more than made up for the transfer fee. I aviod out of state shows because I always see something I want and can't get it without a hassle. All reved up and on place to go. I did find a good holster once.


----------



## Slot Pursuit (Oct 22, 2007)

A buddy of mine tried to buy receiver for 1022 and they would not sell to him because he was from florida.


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

that is crazy , could be a dealer that has or is in trouble with ATF or just does not know the rules . 

i had some want to buy a hand gun i had but i ask if they were dealers and the answer was no so i told them i could not sell it to them i took it to trade off only. even local guys i know that live in fl had tables set up selling guns but no hand guns, i don't think he ever bought or buys any hand guns at out of state shows he had a few long guns he took in


----------

